# I get to work out of my home



## fede.unive

Come deve intendersi l'uso di get nella frase:

_I get to work out of my home._
 
Come "_I have (got) to work out of my home_"? o come "_I have been able to go to work out of my home_"?
 
Grazie per il prezioso aiuto


----------



## elfa

fede.unive said:


> Come deve intendersi l'uso di get nella frase:
> 
> _I get to work out of my home._
> 
> Come "_I have (got) to work out of my home_"? o come "_I have been able to go to work out of my home_"?



Hai un contesto più ampio? Com`è, quell' "out of" non ha molto senso...


----------



## entrapta

@ elfa: mi sembra strana in effetti quella frase, ma qui il get ha forse quella sfumatura di "possibilità"...un po' come come "we get to know each other"... però potrebbe essere più neutro... Io credo che in italiano sia da rendere semplicemente come "lavoro fuori casa", no?


----------



## elfa

entrapta said:


> @ elfa: mi sembra strana in effetti quella  frase, ma qui il get ha forse quella sfumatura di "possibilità"...un po'  come come "we get to know each other"... però potrebbe essere più  neutro... Io credo che in italiano sia da rendere semplicemente come  "lavoro fuori casa", no?



Beh...ci sono un paio di possibilità. Aspettiamo la risposta di fede e poi vediamo!


----------



## fede.unive

Allora è un blogger, che ha fatto successo e che prima faceva l'impiegato.E scrive questo:

"My annual income increased from about $25,000 a year to nearly $60,000 now. I get to work out of my home, I've written two books... "


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Elfa,
this is just to make you perfect:
Così com'è...
Bestest,
GS


----------



## elfa

fede.unive said:


> Allora è un blogger, che ha fatto successo e che prima faceva l'impiegato.E scrive questo:
> 
> _"My annual income increased from about $25,000 a year to nearly $60,000 now. I get to work out of my home, I've written two books... "_



Allora sarà "out of my *own* home". Comunque io la scriverei "I get to work *from* home". 
Significa che è così fortunato da poter lavorare a casa (invece di andare in ufficio/fuori casa)



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Elfa,
> this is just to make you perfect:
> Così com'è...
> Bestest,
> GS



Ah...salvatore mio!


----------



## fede.unive

Cioè significa che può lavorare da casa? Che strano modo per dirlo...


----------



## Alec71

elfa said:


> Significa che è così fortunato da poter lavorare a casa (invece di andare in ufficio/fuori casa)


 

Ciao Elfa, scusa ma non ho capito... ma ora _lui deve lavorare fuori casa._
Nel senso che ha una vita più frenetica di prima (libri da scivere, ecc...), direi.... o no_?_


----------



## elfa

fede.unive said:


> Cioè significa che può lavorare da casa? Che strano modo per dirlo...



Esatto. Penso sia scritta più all'americana...


----------



## elfa

Alec71 said:


> Ciao Elfa, scusa ma non ho capito... ma _lui deve lavorare fuori casa._
> Ha una vita più frenetica, direi.... o no_?_



No_ - _quel "get [to work]" significa riesco a lavorare a casa, sono così fortunato da poter lavorare a casa. Mi spiego?


----------



## fede.unive

Grazie mille elfa!


----------



## Arrius

*Elfa* is right.* I get to work out of my (own) home* means the speaker doesn't have to travel daily to an office or other place of work, he can work from home. It sounds rather American to me, cf.
_when they divorced, she got to keep the house and he got to keep the car_.


----------



## Alec71

elfa said:


> _I get to work_ - quel "get" significa riesco a lavorare a casa, sono così fortunato da poter lavorare a casa. Mi spiego?


 
Mi suona ... anomalo... out of my home... ma mi fido...


----------



## Leo57

fede.unive said:


> Cioè significa che può lavorare da casa? Che strano modo per dirlo...



to manage or contrive: *to get to* do something

e.g.
If I work late three evenings a week, I get to have every other Friday off (work).
= ... I can have every other Friday off.  I managed to have ... they let me have every other... 

If I do my homework without any fuss I get to play on the computer.
=  I manage to have computer time / my mum lets me play on the computer.

(strange examples I know, but the best I can do.)

Ciao
Leo

p.s.  Yes, here we say "I work _from _home" and that is what I am supposed to be doing now...  oops!


----------



## elfa

Alec71 said:


> Mi suona ... anomalo... out of my home... ma mi fido...



Sì, pure a me - come ho detto qui sopra forse è più una frase AE. In inglese britannico si direbbe "work *from* home" - a limite "out of my *own* home"


----------



## Alec71

La cosa strana e che a leggerlo così sembra... esattamente il contrario. 
Non puoi/potete darmi più esempi sul senso del lavorare _out of my home_ nel senso di lavorare.... _being_ _at home_?

_Get_ nel senso di _riuscire_ va bene, ma è quello che viene dopo che mi spiazza


----------



## ALEX1981X

Scusa Elfa ma quindi out of my own home in Uk è inteso come fro_m__ home _??

La presenza di "own" cambia tanto le cose scusa ??


----------



## Alec71

ALEX1981X said:


> Scusa Elfa ma quindi out of my own home in Uk è inteso come fro_m__ home _??
> 
> La presenza di "own" cambia tanto le cose scusa ??


 

Mi sa che dobbiamo memorizzarla così...
Lavorare da casa: work from home (BE); work out of (one') home (AE)


----------



## elfa

@ Alec ed Alex, sì sembra strano, ma il fatto sta che "out of" equivale a "from" in questo caso. Come vi abbiamo spiegato, "out of my home" non è una frase che viene usata, ma "out of my own home" è concepibile come frase. Scusatemi, vi lascio nelle mani degli esperti della grammatica per spiegarvi il perchè e fornirvi degli esempi - adesso me ne devo scappare!


----------



## joanvillafane

checking in from the U.S.
this is a very common expression here - "to get to" means "to be able to" - very commonly used
and to work from home, means what a few others have said, to work at home instead of traveling to an office or other location.  My sister works for IBM, and is allowed to work from home one day a week.  A great convenience!


----------



## entrapta

Joan: we were put off by that "out of -one's-home" more than anything else. The rest is pretty reasonable.


----------



## ALEX1981X

entrapta said:


> Joan: we were put off by that "out of -one's-home" more than anything else. The rest is pretty reasonable.



Infatti


----------



## joanvillafane

oops! you're right - I meant to use the thread title in my post, but instinctively changed it, but essentially I hear them as equivalent:
I get to work out of my home
I get to work from home


----------



## ALEX1981X

joanvillafane said:


> oops! you're right - I meant to use the thread title in my post, but instinctively changed it, but essentially I hear them as equivalent:
> I get to work out of my home
> I get to work from home



Ok Joan ma allora ad esempio: 

I get to work out of my home= I'm able to work out of my home=Riesco a lavorare *da* casa ???

Is the equation correct ??


----------



## joanvillafane

Yes, Alex.


----------



## entrapta

Sì alex....... Più che altro Posso però, nel senso che mi danno la possibilità.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok raga...e se dovessi banalmente dire Posso/riesco a lavorare fuori casa ??

Traduzione ??...from outside my home ?


----------



## entrapta

Ma cosa vuol dire?? Casomai dici devo andare a lavorare fuori casa (che di solito è una scocciatura)...faccio fatica a seguire.


----------



## ALEX1981X

No Entrap..immagina invece uno che lavora molto in casa,tipo uno che come dei miei vicini hanno il laboratorio artigianale in casa, e a volte va a fare delle fiere...in giro per l'Europa...per vendere e/o promuovere i loro prodotti 

...e dicesse : "Nel periodo estivo riesco anche a lavorare fuori casa, per delle fiere che mi tengono lontano (da casa) a volte anche per tutta l'estate"


----------



## entrapta

Boh potresti dire... I get the chance to work (?) outside my house/laboratory... in ogni caso mi sembrano due attività un po' diverse.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Laboratorio o casa che sia...si tratta di lavorare lontano/fuori/staccato/ da casa...in Italiano 

Siccome out of my home significa il contrario (from) mi sembra di capire,allora per esprimere tale concetto cosa si usa ??

From outside/from out of my home ??


----------



## elfa

You would say something like

_I get to work away from home
I get to go [out] to the office_

Comunque si dovrebbe stabilire prima che lavorare a casa sarebbe la norma.


----------



## ALEX1981X

elfa said:


> You would say something like
> 
> _I get to work away from home
> I get to go [out] to the office_
> 
> Comunque si dovrebbe stabilire prima che lavorare a casa sarebbe la norma.



Appunto...ma c'è gente che lavora in casa e gente che si sposta...

Ecco perchè la struttura è molto confusionaria

Out of my home dici che non può essere frainteso Elfa ??


----------



## giovannino

Alex, questo è un uso particolare di _out of, _riportato nel Merriam Webster:

*out of *7 —used to say where an activity takes place ▪ He runs his business out of [=from] his home. 

Penso che, usato dopo verbi che indicano un'attività lavorativa (_he works/runs his business/sells X/teaches etc_), non possa dare adito a equivoci.

C'è anche un altro thread su questo argomento (qui)


----------



## ALEX1981X

Grazie tante Giovannino


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

La quote del Merriam-Webster avrei voluto darla io  

Solo per chiarire che:
* In USEng non e` necessario dire _out of my own home
* _In USEng se dici _work out of your home_ ha un solo significato
* In USEng e` ugualmente accettabile _from home_, anzi forse e` anche piu` diffuso
* In USEng in generale la forma _out of_ e` piu` comune che in BritEng
* _Work away from home _lo puoi usare per dire lavorare "fuori" casa; anche se oggi non ha molto senso, magari in futuro lo avra`, se molti di noi lavoreranno da casa 

Ma tanto avete gia` detto tutto voi


----------

